# Matte Collections



## blazeno.8 (Oct 6, 2007)

Has anyone tried any of these two collections?  I really like the feeling of the new eyeshadow Matte formula, but how do you guys think it compares to the Matte collection from Urban Decay that came out late this summer?
Also, are the lipsticks any good from this collection?


----------



## aziajs (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the MAC Matte² shadows are nicer than the new UD Matte shadows.  I thought the UD shadows were a little chalky and didn't have great pigmentation.  The Matte² shadows are very smooth and really richly pigmented.  I do not really care for the Mattene lipcolor, though.  I just wasn't wowed by the color choices.  The formula is ok.  It's not dry at all and it's very opaque.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know anything about the Urban Decay shadows. I saw them at Sephora, but was not impressed. I really like the Matte Squared shadows. I have been wearing them ever since they came out. I also like the Mattene lipsticks. I bought Composure and Cafe Matte. They go on very nicely and have good staying power. I wore Cafe Matte yesterday with Chestnut lipliner and Revealing lipglass.  I think if you like matte colors, you will like this collection as I do. Everyone should go and check them out. However, if you don't like one collection there seems to be always more stuff coming


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 7, 2007)

Very impressed by Matte^2 eyeshadows. So smooth and pigmented, I plan on collecting them all!

I have't tried the Urban Decay Line.


----------



## IvyTrini (Oct 7, 2007)

I love the Matte 2 eyeshadows.  They are a whole lot better than the UD shadows.  The shadows are heavily pigmented and not chalky at all.  MAC has created a great formula as the matte shadows are butter smooth. I have NW 45 skin so far I have bought Fig 1 (my absolute fave!), Handwritten and Signed, Sealed.
I also love the formulas of the Mattene lipsticks.  They have a wonderful creamy texture and go on super smooth.  So far I have only bought All Grown Up with would be a great colour to use with a smokey eye from the Smoke Signals collection.  Great one to get


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 8, 2007)

The UD shadows are garbage.  They don't do anything to flatter darker skin IMO.  At work I'm able to use them on my clients, who are mostly white/asian, but they're very ashy on darker skin.  The Matte2 eyeshadows are a great texture, perfectly pigmented and easy to use.  I really like the colors, but most of them are either too dark for daily wear or too light for my skintone.  I bought Tete-a-tint, Fig. 1, and Graphology.  Tete-a-tint is the perfect matte nude color, I've been wearing it almost everyday in different variations.  I haven't tried the Mattene lipsticks though.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 8, 2007)

Love, Love, Love Matte2 and Mattene.  Absolutely essential to life. I have been using them on customers all weekend.  I have half of them, and I am going to buy the other half this week. I have been using Graphology and Signed, Sealed for my smoky eye.  Poste Haste and Pen N Pink look so hot together, a few of my co-workers have been wearing this combo like crazy.  Clarity and Newly Minted are awesome colorful additions, they add fizzle to any look.  Fig 1 looks hot with Beautiful Iris, Parfait Amour, etc.  LOVE Matte2!!!!

And Mattene...geez.  I have been wearing Velvetella, Classic Dame lipstick and Desire lipglass as my perfect red lip.  I get many compliments on it.  And Caffe Matte is an awesome brownish nude lip with 80%.


----------



## d n d (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Love, Love, Love Matte2 and Mattene. Absolutely essential to life. I have been using them on customers all weekend. I have half of them, and I am going to buy the other half this week. I have been using Graphology and Signed, Sealed for my smoky eye. Poste Haste and Pen N Pink look so hot together, a few of my co-workers have been wearing this combo like crazy. Clarity and Newly Minted are awesome colorful additions, they add fizzle to any look. Fig 1 looks hot with Beautiful Iris, Parfait Amour, etc. LOVE Matte2!!!!

And Mattene...geez. I have been wearing Velvetella, Classic Dame lipstick and Desire lipglass as my perfect red lip. I get many compliments on it. And Caffe Matte is an awesome brownish nude lip with 80%._

 
Can you give some suggestions on how to use Newly Minted?  I purchased this on ebay this summer from someone and it just seemed really light and didn't provide much color at all.  Maybe I didn't layer it enough?


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 9, 2007)

today i rocked Post Haste with Phloof! as a highlight and blacktrack fluidline...looked nice and my blending is gettin better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got Fig.1 but havent used it yet


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 9, 2007)

Sure! The Matte2 colors need to be layered and used with a bit of a heavy hand to get them to show up true to color.  So, for instance, try a bit of club, juxt, steamy, etc on the lid, then take the 242, 239 etc. brush and pack Newly Minted on the outer corner of the lid, then blend it out.  I'll be sure to post a matte2 FOTD this wednesday or thursday.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Can you give some suggestions on how to use Newly Minted?  I purchased this on ebay this summer from someone and it just seemed really light and didn't provide much color at all.  Maybe I didn't layer it enough?_


----------



## d n d (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Sure! The Matte2 colors need to be layered and used with a bit of a heavy hand to get them to show up true to color. So, for instance, try a bit of club, juxt, steamy, etc on the lid, then take the 242, 239 etc. brush and pack Newly Minted on the outer corner of the lid, then blend it out. I'll be sure to post a matte2 FOTD this wednesday or thursday._

 
That will work. Thanks!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I don't know anything about the Urban Decay shadows. I saw them at Sephora, but was not impressed. I really like the Matte Squared shadows. I have been wearing them ever since they came out. I also like the Mattene lipsticks. I bought Composure and Cafe Matte. They go on very nicely and have good staying power. *I wore Cafe Matte yesterday with Chestnut lipliner and Revealing lipglass.*  I think if you like matte colors, you will like this collection as I do. Everyone should go and check them out. However, if you don't like one collection there seems to be always more stuff coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went to the MAC counter about 2 weeks ago and one of the MA's was wearing Cafe Matte with Chestnut liner and Nice Buzz Plushglass. Her lips were so pretty I had to ask her what it was. I have Chestnut and Nice Buzz so now I may take another look at the Cafe Matte.


----------

